# Advice Needed Please - No Sac/Emby at 1st Scan?



## Kaz2009 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi, Ladies,
I'm feeling a little lost at the moment and hope you don't mind me joining you, I'm hoping someone can give me a little advice.  We have our follow up apt turn of the year and I haven't any idea what to ask, I want to get the best out of our apt as we will need to decide the way forward.
Still feel kind of numb at the moment, hope my tx details don't upset/offend anyone, this journey is so hard, emotionally, physically and mentally
Our last treatment was ICSI with DE, ET was 21/10, BFP confirmed 30/10, I'd had spotting but was told if it wasn't excessive it wasn't anything to worry about.  We went through the 2ww and the spotting stopped completely, I started to settle down and build my hopes up that it could be ok.  At the scan, however,  our dream ended, they couldn't see the emby or the sac.  There was a tiny round area showing but the consultant thought it was an enlarged gland.  Told to stop my meds that day, they ran a blood test just to check and it came back negative.
We hadn't got this far before and as I didn't and still haven't had a heavy bleed or any cramping etc I don't really understand what happened.  The consultant mentioned the possibility of an ectopic which was obviously a shock to us, something we'd never considered, although with the blood test coming back negative I'm hoping this isn't the case.  I've been off the hormones for a fortnight now and no AF, I know everyone's probably different but roughly how long will AF take to come?  Just want to get things over with and try to start living again for a while.
Take care everyone    
Kaz xxx


----------



## HopeCove (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Kaz
I just wanted to say sorry that you're having such an awful time. 
I would say that it's definitely worth calling your consultant again to explain that you're worried. It's easy to think you're making a fuss, but you're not!  I remember ringing to say that my miscarriage seemed to be taking an awfully long time, and that call proved pretty crucial as they discovered my pregnancy was ectopic. The nurse on the phone told me to take another HCG test, after previous ones had been negative. I did, and it was positive, so they called me in for a scan. However another time I went in to get checked up because I still had pregnancy symptoms and I was fine, it was just dragging on a lot. But I would say that every time I have had quite a bit of bleeding and cramping.
Send you a big virtual hug right now. I'm sorry it's so unfair.
Xx


----------



## Kaz2009 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi HopeCove, thank you for your reply, so sorry to hear what you've been through.  I've not been online much recently.  I did phone the clinic on Friday for a chat, basically they told me not to worry.  The nurse had a chat with the consultant, initially they were concerned that it could be an ectopic but on the day of our scan they ran a blood test which came back negative.  They told me just to let things run there course and that I may or may not get af.  I'm confused I assumed I'd get af, if my lining had been thickened enough for them to do the transfer in the first place I just assumed I'd get a bleed but as its the first time we got this far, I don't really understand the full process and what happens during the embryo implant/development stage.  I'm thinking now if I don't get a bleed maybe there was a problem with my lining?  I suppose we all go through the maybes and look for answers and reasons, I've done a lot of that lately.  Was there something I should/should not have done?  I suppose this time it just wasn't meant to be, I'm slowly starting to accept that now.  My review apt is in the new year, so I will have a few questions for them.  
We are undecided about trying again without further tests, we've got frosties left but I have immune issues so may look to getting some tests done first to rule any other problems out before possibly setting ourselves up for a fall.  
Anyway, enough about me, sorry to ramble, hope you are feeling ok at the moment.  Do you have a review apt due?  Sending you   for these difficult times.  Hoping we all get our dreams answered in 2014.
Take care
Kaz xxx


----------



## HopeCove (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Kazz
There definitely wasn't anything you should have done differently I'm sure, even though I can completely understand going through all those thoughts - I've done that a lot too! Sounds like it's well worth getting some more tests done, it'd be awful to have it happen again and be wondering what might have been. 
Hope you're feeling ok and able to at least enjoy a little bit of christmas spirit!
xx


----------

